# Flussmuendungen Westafrika - Frage??



## Kanda (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich wohne in Liberia direkt an einer Flussmuendung. Waehrend der Flut faengt man beim Schleppen recht gut, Jack, Barracuda, Grouper etc.
Nur seit Mitte April faengt man fasst gar nichts mehr. Das faengt dann wieder im November an. Weiss einer, woran das liegt? Ziehen z.B. die grossen Barracudas ins offene Meer? Die schon laenger hier sind, sagen, durch die Regenzeit wird der Fluss schmutziger (was stimmt, der sieht dann aber so aus wie ein deutscher Fluss, ist also nicht wirklich dreckig) und dadurch sehen die Fische die Wobbler nicht mehr. Das glaube ich allerdings nicht, schliesslich wird auch in der Regenzeit gefressen und einen Wobbler in Schockfarben sieht man allemal.
Weiss hier jemand fundiert Bescheid?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flussmuendungen Westafrika - Frage??*

nö. :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Flussmuendungen Westafrika - Frage??*

Laichzeit wäre doch eine plausible Erklärung. Such dir eine Art aus, und dann recherchier mal, dann guckste bei ner anderen ob das in etwa übereinstimmt. Eventuell ändert sich aber auch die Nahrung, also z.B. werden nur noch Krebse gefressen und keine Fische mehr. So und jetzt hätt ich doch gerne mal Fotos gesehen!


----------



## Kanda (6. November 2012)

*AW: Flussmuendungen Westafrika - Frage??*

Hallo,

vielen Dank fuer Deine Antwort. War laenger nicht hier im Forum, daher die Verspaetung. Leider habe ich vom Flussfischen nicht so dolle Fotos, hab die Kamera nie dabei, da immer mal eine Welle ins Boot schwappen kann. Der Barracuda wurde von seinem Kollegen am Boot zerteilt...

Viele Gruesse


----------



## cafabu (6. November 2012)

*AW: Flussmuendungen Westafrika - Frage??*

Moinsen,
da müsste es doch einheimische Fischer geben?
Die wissen doch bescheid.
Carsten


----------



## Kanda (6. November 2012)

*AW: Flussmuendungen Westafrika - Frage??*

Das mit den einheimischen Fischern ist so eine Sache. Die wissen zwar, dass nichts gefangen wird, warum, ist weitestgehend egal. Man wartet halt, bis man wieder was faengt...


----------

